# Getting out of HO



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Not just slots, but Ive decided to make a few changes in my life altogether. I recently turned 36 and it was kind of an awakening for me. I figure I just need to grow up a bit.

Ive decided to start selling off my HO collection. Its kind of been a long time coming, but I figure Im ready to let go of the last piece of my childhood and move forward. Also, Im selling off both my vehicles. Im going to either sell my Jeep and GT cruiser outright or trade both on some kind of midsize sedan. My rock T-shirts and leather jackets will be up on Ebay or sold on consignment. Im going to replace all of this with mostly khakis and polo shirts for the casual stuff, and a few new suits.

Also, Ive decided to give up doing ridiculous pranks on april fools. Its just childish. This may make me less fun all around, but life just isnt all about fun...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What's the date today again???? Post some pics of your new Polo shirts please!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good one Jeeper!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow.hope you'll still be around to geek out with from time to time,but as they say.upwards and onwards.if 36 is buggin ya,wait til 40!oh,and happy bday!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

jeepe I know where you're coming from, but glad we got to work out a deal for your HO collection. 

I'll send the MO for $41 tomorrow.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

$41.00??? man, we're getting swindled!!!! He has a 30.00 money order in the mail; from me too!!!! I think we've been had!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HHHHHHMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! Wait till you hit 50 and things start falling apart! LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nope, that's just whats left over from what I picked up.
Thanks Jeepers, I've been saving all year for something like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

You had me at first, guess I'm just slow. doh!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

grunge stop it yer killin me !!!this is the best 3$8*^6%# thing i,ve seen all day. wow thats funny.also at 50 + yer just got into overdrive.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i cant stop laughing. the best to you !!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW, this reminded me of a prank someone from hobbytalk pulled about 8-9 years ago. They posted Johnny Depp was doing a movie based around slot cars and he wanted actual slot car collectors/racers to be in the film. I think it was something like, he loved slots as a kid and wanted to do a "when I was a kid" kinda movie.
Whoever it was asked for people to send resumes to his PM.....
And I think the rat still posts.......
Anyone remember?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I remember it hAppening, but not who it was... Time to search slot forums for Johnny Depp...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How funny. The other joke was that I actually had any money.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> WOW, this reminded me of a prank someone from hobbytalk pulled about 8-9 years ago. They posted Johnny Depp was doing a movie based around slot cars and he wanted actual slot car collectors/racers to be in the film. I think it was something like, he loved slots as a kid and wanted to do a "when I was a kid" kinda movie.
> Whoever it was asked for people to send resumes to his PM.....
> And I think the rat still posts.......
> Anyone remember?


Yup...not sure about here though. I believe it originated on the Wizzard bb from one of the NYCONN guys...strat_something_...and a lot of people took it very seriously. 

:lol:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Not just slots, but Ive decided to make a few changes in my life altogether. I recently turned 36 and it was kind of an awakening for me. I figure I just need to grow up a bit.
> 
> Ive decided to start selling off my HO collection. Its kind of been a long time coming, but I figure Im ready to let go of the last piece of my childhood and move forward. Also, Im selling off both my vehicles. Im going to either sell my Jeep and GT cruiser outright or trade both on some kind of midsize sedan. My rock T-shirts and leather jackets will be up on Ebay or sold on consignment. Im going to replace all of this with mostly khakis and polo shirts for the casual stuff, and a few new suits.
> 
> Also, Ive decided to give up doing ridiculous pranks on april fools. Its just childish. This may make me less fun all around, but life just isnt all about fun...


All I can say is - it's about time! I think that you will find that living a more structured, sanitary, and eco friendly lifestyle devoid of all unnecessary distractions will make you a better and more metro man. Feel the warm glow of political correctness wash over you and your now pristine and clean nails as they dance over your recently acquired Blackberry while you are texting donations to your favorite whale charity from the heated and faux leather clad front seat of your hybrid Volvo as you wait in the Starbucks drivethrough for a tastefully presented and foam coiffed mocha Frappuccino latte maxi vente with shaved dark chocolate sprinkles. Rest assured for the safety and appropriateness of keeping your car radio volume at "4" and tuned to one of the 65 local country music stations featuring the latest angst filled love songs from the latest 15 year old little girl superstar that's been mass produced for your guilt ridden heart and suger coated listening pleasure. Ah, young love, so poignant and touching - let's go watch the Disney Channel and munch on some unsalted and unsweetened oatmeal cakes. 

Hey, while you're at it, pursuing a khaki inspired lifestyle and the new found looseness in your pants, let me remind you that NASCAR is looking for a few more fans like the _New You_. Grab a cold frosty A&W and drink in all the boogity goodness and pristine whiteliness of the Great American Sunday Afternoon Roundy Round Distraction. Be sure to tune in for the 2-hour race preview, maybe Carl will be there with his gosh golly gee wizz big toothed I'd like to thank my Copart Fastenal Citigroup Vitaminwater Aflac Subway Cheez-It Scotts Miracle Grow Kelloggs Roush Fenway Ford Fusion sponsored homespun good looks. There's a whole new world of tastefully restrained and closely regulated fan friendly racing excitement out there waiting for you, my new found friend and casually calm and well demeanored comrade.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I remember when my ruse about Tyco doing a chassis with a 1.8'' wheelbase went rather further than I imagined when Racemasters and Tomy, with the mega-G immiment, had a bit of a panic attack for a few hours 

I think is was Gene who first sussed it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Grunge,
yes, it was a good one.  rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

My wife got me five years ago with a positive result on a pregnancy test. I think I was more disappointed it was a joke than relieved. I got her back though, three months later she tried it again and I didn't fall for it. She even went so far as giving birth to my daughter 8 months later, the things some people will do for a joke.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Hey, while you're at it, pursuing a khaki inspired lifestyle and the new found looseness in your pants, let me remind you that NASCAR is looking for a few more fans like the _New You_. Grab a cold frosty A&W and drink in all the boogity goodness and pristine whiteliness of the Great American Sunday Afternoon Roundy Round Distraction. Be sure to tune in for the 2-hour race preview, maybe Carl will be there with his gosh golly gee wizz big toothed I'd like to thank my Copart Fastenal Citigroup Vitaminwater Aflac Subway Cheez-It Scotts Miracle Grow Kelloggs Roush Fenway Ford Fusion sponsored homespun good looks. There's a whole new world of tastefully restrained and closely regulated fan friendly racing excitement out there waiting for you, my new found friend and casually calm and well demeanored *comrade*.


Freakin hilarious!!! Especially the exclamation mark at the end.
So subtle, and yet their schemes _have_ worked their way into every crack in our society.

(_Any coincidence that Jr Nation was the Red Army, and now everything is "Go Green"?_)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> All I can say is - it's about time! I think that you will find that living a more structured, sanitary, and eco friendly lifestyle devoid of all unnecessary distractions will make you a better and more metro man. Feel the warm glow of political correctness wash over you and your now pristine and clean nails as they dance over your recently acquired Blackberry while you are texting donations to your favorite whale charity from the heated and faux leather clad front seat of your hybrid Volvo as you wait in the Starbucks drivethrough for a tastefully presented and foam coiffed mocha Frappuccino latte maxi vente with shaved dark chocolate sprinkles. Rest assured for the safety and appropriateness of keeping your car radio volume at "4" and tuned to one of the 65 local country music stations featuring the latest angst filled love songs from the latest 15 year old little girl superstar that's been mass produced for your guilt ridden heart and suger coated listening pleasure. Ah, young love, so poignant and touching - let's go watch the Disney Channel and munch on some unsalted and unsweetened oatmeal cakes.
> 
> Hey, while you're at it, pursuing a khaki inspired lifestyle and the new found looseness in your pants, let me remind you that NASCAR is looking for a few more fans like the _New You_. Grab a cold frosty A&W and drink in all the boogity goodness and pristine whiteliness of the Great American Sunday Afternoon Roundy Round Distraction. Be sure to tune in for the 2-hour race preview, maybe Carl will be there with his gosh golly gee wizz big toothed I'd like to thank my Copart Fastenal Citigroup Vitaminwater Aflac Subway Cheez-It Scotts Miracle Grow Kelloggs Roush Fenway Ford Fusion sponsored homespun good looks. There's a whole new world of tastefully restrained and closely regulated fan friendly racing excitement out there waiting for you, my new found friend and casually calm and well demeanored comrade.


They'll never take me alive! :tongue:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

haha! figured you guys would like that one. I had a field day yesterday. Convinced my sister that Mt Hood was going to erupt and they were evacuating portland, had a co worker thinking that our building was sold and we wouldnt have jobs by May, I told my dad I got fired and was moving home, and I had a ladyfriend thinking that I was selling all my earthly posessions to take a vow of celibacy and become a shaolin monk. Good times!


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Not just slots, but Ive decided to make a few changes in my life altogether. I recently turned 36 and it was kind of an awakening for me. I figure I just need to grow up a bit.
> 
> Ive decided to start selling off my HO collection. Its kind of been a long time coming, but I figure Im ready to let go of the last piece of my childhood and move forward. Also, Im selling off both my vehicles. Im going to either sell my Jeep and GT cruiser outright or trade both on some kind of midsize sedan. My rock T-shirts and leather jackets will be up on Ebay or sold on consignment. Im going to replace all of this with mostly khakis and polo shirts for the casual stuff, and a few new suits.
> 
> Also, Ive decided to give up doing ridiculous pranks on april fools. Its just childish. This may make me less fun all around, but life just isnt all about fun...


What date is this April 1st, tsch, tsch.

You Naughty boy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

lol......a shaolin Monk...ahhahahaahahaha man Grunge you are cacking me up with this thread...hahahahahahaha


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Pete McKay said:


> My wife got me five years ago with a positive result on a pregnancy test. I think I was more disappointed it was a joke than relieved. I got her back though, three months later she tried it again and I didn't fall for it. She even went so far as giving birth to my daughter 8 months later, the things some people will do for a joke.


Thats a good one.Tom


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

For a moment I got scared $#!+LE$$ :freak: ! ........I thought you were going to trade your Jeep for either a Prius or a Kia minivan !:jest: Great gag !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Neal if I trade my jeep for a hybrid ANYTHING then you have my express permission to beat the $#!& out of me on general principal! haha!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Besides, grungerockprius just don't sound right!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about a Jeep Hybrid?

http://www.ridelust.com/the-2010-fuel-efficient-jeep-grand-cherokee-we-need-a-stiff-drink/


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ROTFLMAO :lol::roll::jest:

GOOD ONE!!!!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Burn That Coal, My Slot Cars Need Electricity!*



sethndaddy said:


> WOW, this reminded me of a prank someone from hobbytalk pulled about 8-9 years ago. They posted Johnny Depp was doing a movie based around slot cars and he wanted actual slot car collectors/racers to be in the film. I think it was something like, he loved slots as a kid and wanted to do a "when I was a kid" kinda movie.
> Whoever it was asked for people to send resumes to his PM.....
> And I think the rat still posts.......
> Anyone remember?


I remember this one, and it's still the best one.



AfxToo said:


> All I can say is - it's about time! I think that you will find that living a more structured, sanitary, and eco friendly lifestyle devoid of all unnecessary distractions will make you a better and more metro man. Feel the warm glow of political correctness wash over you and your now pristine and clean nails as they dance over your recently acquired Blackberry while you are texting donations to your favorite whale charity from the heated and faux leather clad front seat of your hybrid Volvo as you wait in the Starbucks drivethrough for a tastefully presented and foam coiffed mocha Frappuccino latte maxi vente with shaved dark chocolate sprinkles. Rest assured for the safety and appropriateness of keeping your car radio volume at "4" and tuned to one of the 65 local country music stations featuring the latest angst filled love songs from the latest 15 year old little girl superstar that's been mass produced for your guilt ridden heart and suger coated listening pleasure. Ah, young love, so poignant and touching - let's go watch the Disney Channel and munch on some unsalted and unsweetened oatmeal cakes.
> 
> Hey, while you're at it, pursuing a khaki inspired lifestyle and the new found looseness in your pants, let me remind you that NASCAR is looking for a few more fans like the _New You_. Grab a cold frosty A&W and drink in all the boogity goodness and pristine whiteliness of the Great American Sunday Afternoon Roundy Round Distraction. Be sure to tune in for the 2-hour race preview, maybe Carl will be there with his gosh golly gee wizz big toothed I'd like to thank my Copart Fastenal Citigroup Vitaminwater Aflac Subway Cheez-It Scotts Miracle Grow Kelloggs Roush Fenway Ford Fusion sponsored homespun good looks. There's a whole new world of tastefully restrained and closely regulated fan friendly racing excitement out there waiting for you, my new found friend and casually calm and well demeanored comrade.


As stated by someone else, THEY'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE! What a creative mind.

Randy.

BURN THAT COAL, MY SLOT CARS NEED ELECTRICITY!


----------



## themellowcanary (Mar 13, 2010)

ahh shoch, I was ready to buy


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

I coach 10 year old boys soccer. I had all of them and the assit. Coach convinced there was a new rule for the league. 

If you kick the ball in the goal backwards using your heel it is worth 2 points. Then went on to tell them this could really help us and we need to practice it. For 3 -4 minutes it was ridiculous hard not to burst out laughing when all 11 kids jumping around trying kick the ball in the net backwards.

the best part was the assistant coach with this really confused look on his face repeating... "Really?"


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

WTF?!?!? You mean the TiMe TraVel MaChiNe (pat pend - on of our finest) I bought off the Internet may not work as advertised either? I was gonna go back and save some t jets from the knife! Oh man, that and a few baseball cards that didn't need to go in bicycle spokes.......

Next thing you'll tell me is that Nascar jumped on the latest pop culture bandwagon..... oh, so I'm 1 for 2.


----------



## pool207 (May 24, 2009)

Wierd, if I ever decided to grow up I'd buy slot cars, a Jeep, a PT cruiser, rock T-shirts and leather jackets.


----------



## TopDogger (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought you were having serious mental breakdown until I saw the reference to April Fools and looked at the date of your thread. :thumbsup:

I'll stop buying toys when they roll me into the ground. Maybe not. An oval track should fit into the box along with my carcass.


----------

